# Christmas fever



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats it , i can't take it anymore taping with my btr supertaper , its messy and i miss my taper so much . Since we are like a family , i'm asking if someone have a taper that would sold it to me for a reasonable price , i don't have budget right now to buymy columbia taper . Thank in advance guys , i know to you understand how i feel not having the proper tool to do the job that we love . If it would not have been stolen ....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Thats it , i can't take it anymore taping with my btr supertaper , its messy and i miss my taper so much . Since we are like a family , i'm asking if someone have a taper that would sold it to me for a reasonable price , i don't have budget right now to buymy columbia taper . Thank in advance guys , i know to you understand how i feel not having the proper tool to do the job that we love . If it would not have been stolen ....


 Interested in a DM tube for 500.00


----------

